# frage zu Acer aspire 7750g



## SammasatiDani (20. August 2011)

hallo leute ....ihr kennt euch hia ma sicha besser aus als ich (alter konsolen zocker) darum meine frage: was haltet ihr vom Acer aspire 7750g und kann ich mit dem auch weiterhin die spiele wie zb. das neue call of duty modern warfare 3 wenns rauskommt mit voller auflösung zocken? weil mit crysis 2 hab ich eigenglich keine probleme und es läuft (vorausgesetzt der lp ist am strom angeschlossen) ruckelfrei! danke im voraus...peace sati


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2011)

Welches 7750G meinst Du denn genau? Das mit ner Nvidia 540m? UNd was für ne CPU? Aber ich sag mal so: MW3 ist von der Engine wie MW2, sollte also keine Probleme machen, wenn MW2 bei Dir gut geht. So was wie MF3 aber könnte dann schon ein Problem werden, denn eine Nvidia 540m ist nicht mal so startk wie eine 80-100€-PC-Grafikkarte.

Siehe auch hier: Kaufberatung zu Gaming-Notebooks: Was leisten sie, für wen lohnen sich welche Geräte?


----------



## SammasatiDani (21. August 2011)

ich hab ne amd readon hd 6850 mit einem gh. und da steht noch -->up to 4083mb hyper memory...wie scho gesagt ich kenn mich nüsse aus...darum frag ich so blöd ... der cpu is ein intel core i5-2410m 2.3ghz mit turbo boost up to 2.9ghz. also hab ich da a dalbewegs gute prognose zu den kommenden spielen...könnt ihn ja auch mit arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten oder so ...peace


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2011)

Gut, die Karte ist was besser als eine Nvidia 540m, aber trotzdem schlechter als eine PC-Grafikkarte für unter 100€. Hier kannst Du mal schauen: http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-HD-6850M.43078.0.html  zB Battlefield BC2 auf hich in 40FPS, allerdings mit einem Vierkerner als CPU, Du hasst nur einen Dualcore. Oder hier der Vorgänger der Karte: http://www.notebookcheck.com/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5850.23062.0.html  da geht so was wie CoD MW2 auf 40 FPS in hoch und einem Dualcore. 

Mehr RAM wird bei dem Laptop nichts bringen, außer Du hast nur 2GB eingebaut. Aber mehr als 4GB wird nichts nützen, jedenfalls noch nicht. Und wenn es mal Spiele gibt, bei denen es doch was bringt, dann nur bei sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen, für die Deine CPU + Grafikkarte aber eh nicht gut genug wäre.

Insgesamt kann man sagen: das Notebook ist ganz o.k., auch kommende Spiele kannst Du in niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen eine Weile lang spielen. Wenn Du den Artikel mal leist siehst Du aber, dass selbst sauture Notebooks über 1500€ nicht mal so gut wie ein 700€-PC sind. Und für die vermutlich um die 800€, die Du bezahlst hast, kriegst Du auch nichts stärkeres als das 7750G, welches Du hast.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2011)

Gut, die Karte ist was besser als eine Nvidia 540m, aber trotzdem schlechter als eine PC-Grafikkarte für unter 100€. Hier kannst Du mal schauen: AMD Radeon HD 6850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  zB Battlefield BC2 auf hich in 40FPS, allerdings mit einem Vierkerner als CPU, Du hasst nur einen Dualcore. Oder hier der Vorgänger der Karte: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  da geht so was wie CoD MW2 auf 40 FPS in hoch und einem Dualcore. 

Mehr RAM wird bei dem Laptop nichts bringen, außer Du hast nur 2GB eingebaut. Aber mehr als 4GB wird nichts nützen, jedenfalls noch nicht. Und wenn es mal Spiele gibt, bei denen es doch was bringt, dann nur bei sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen, für die Deine CPU + Grafikkarte aber eh nicht gut genug wäre.

Insgesamt kann man sagen: das Notebook ist ganz o.k., auch kommende Spiele kannst Du in niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen eine Weile lang spielen. Wenn Du den Artikel mal leist siehst Du aber, dass selbst sauture Notebooks über 1500€ nicht mal so gut wie ein 700€-PC sind. Und für die vermutlich um die 800€, die Du bezahlst hast, kriegst Du auch nichts stärkeres als das 7750G, welches Du hast.


----------



## SammasatiDani (22. August 2011)

also man sieht gleich dass du echt ahnung hast worüber du redest das ganze ist zwar ziemlich ernüchternd aber eh was ich mir gedacht hab...dann werd ich mir eben doch die ps3 version vom neuem cod kaufen...danke für deine infos! eine frage hätt ich noch:kann ich eigentlich in laptops auch andere bessere grafikkarten einbauen oder ist das pc usern vorbehalten?! wie schon gesagt ich hab absolut keinen plan was hard und software angeht...aber ich bin dabei zu lernen  
danke
peace sati


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Dazu steht auch in dem Artikel drin, den ich oben verlinkt hab    theoretisch kann man eine Grafikkarte nachrüsten, aber es ist sehr kompliziert, rauszufinden, welche Karte kompatibel wäre, und dann ist auch noch nicht gesagt, ob das Notebook die bessere karte gut genug kühlen kann. Und auch wenn das alles geklärt ist: es gibt so gtu wie nirgends solche Karten zu kaufen, und wenn, dann extrem teuer. Es lohnt sich daher so gut wie nie - Ausnahme sind Notebooks, die von vornherein eine sehr schwache Karte drin haben. Da kann man dann für "nur" 200-300€ dafür sorgen, dass eine Karte drin ist wie sie in einem aktuellen Notebook für 700-800€ drin ist.


----------

